# Where is Stolloween?



## xray45 (Dec 30, 2013)

Hello all, I have been following Scott Stoll on stolloween for quite sometime. He posted on facebook in september of 2015. I haven't seen any activity from him since, no facebook nor website updates.
I miss the latest stuff he has been up to. Hope everything is okay with him.
Anyone know any updates or what's up? Thanks for reading
Xray


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

He posted his 2015 Halloween photos on his web site on March 7 of this year, so he's still around. I didn't get any other news through a Google search, so perhaps he's just taking some time off.


----------



## xray45 (Dec 30, 2013)

Yeah, I noticed that. The home depot 2015 challenge was posted on facebook in Sept. of 2015 but his wordpress theme keeps changing and it's always the same info with nothing new. So I thought he was still around but not very active. I hope he starts posting again, time will tell.


----------



## Bethene (Jan 19, 2008)

I just saw a post on FB, he is doing classes I believe, I would need to go back and check to get it right, (old age brain fart).. but yes, he is around!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

^Yep, he has posts on July 9 and 10 on Facebook, so definitely still around


----------



## STOLLOWEEN (Apr 13, 2008)

Hey guys, still around and still kicking. I did go MIA for almost a year, unfortunately my mom got very ill in July of 2015, after a couple of months of hospital visits her health continued to go downhill, so I went to stay with her last September, November and December. 

Eventually she was diagnosed with Hodgkin's Lymphoma with a small tumor in the space between her lungs. Before she started treatment (chemo and radiation) the tumor grew into her spine and paralyzed her from the waist down. In January and February she received treatment and is currently cancer free but still paralyzed. 

She is slowly (and I mean slowly) regaining use of her legs, so hopefully at some point she will be able to walk again and leave the rehab and nursing center. It was a tough year but things look much more positive than they did last year. 

Thank you for your concern.


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Wow Scott, sorry to hear about your mom. Here's to hoping she gets better soon.
My wife and I cared for her father through cancer treatment - it's hard to see your loved ones in pain. 
We'll be sure to keep you in our prayers.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

So sorry to hear about your mom's health problems, Stoll. I'm sure she was glad to have you around when she needed you and it's good to hear she is cancer free and making progress along the road to recovery.

Cancer sucks.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Cancer does suck.... so sorry to hear about her challenges but she is still with you and obviously still fighting to get well. Sending you healing wishes!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

You're a good son, hope all progresses well


----------



## STOLLOWEEN (Apr 13, 2008)

Thank you everyone for the thoughtful comments...it was tough and something I hope no one ever has to experience. Glad to be back and happy to touch base with HauntForum once again....although I see I totally missed the 2016 prop challenge...dang! Enjoy your Halloween!


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Hi Scott, welcome back, it's good you could be there for her, sending prayers for continued healing.


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

I'm so sorry to hear about your mother, I know from experience how rough that is. I hope things continue to improve. Family always comes first.


----------

